# Dream Isle is ON PAUSE! [Able Sisters, Upgraded Nooks, Free Fruit & DIYs!]



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 12, 2020)

Tips are *NOT REQUIRED* though they are loved! I am looking for furniture! Mostly for my kitchen, living room and office! (If you want to let me catalog and not gift is fine too!) As well as anything else you'd like to donate, like bells! <3
Please, if someone leaves me a tip, do not pick it up, thank you!

I may step away at random times, so I may not always see your message right away, please allow time for me to respond! 

Please follow my rules! I share my island with 3 other people, and I would like respect for their things as well!
Being as such I have blocked off some areas with fence, please respect those areas.

*Rules:
- *Do not pick up anything on the ground, unless it's in a marked free area.
(And please only take what you need! Leave it for someone else if you don't!)
*- *Don't run through or pick the flowers.
*- *Please be a considerate neighbor!
*- *I have a Northern island but catch any bugs/fish you like!
*- *Please don't use '-' to leave, it resets the island, which is a known bug! Please talk to Orville to leave.

*Not rules but cool things to note:*
You are free to shop and explore as you like! I have the Able Sisters and an upgraded Nooks!
Also feel free to leave me a note on my bulletin board! That'd be cool. 
My native fruit is peaches, so feel free to sell any fruit on my island.
Zipper is still on the island, so feel free to talk with him!
No one is crafting anything today because of the Bunny Day event.

*Abel Sister's:*
Bomber-style Jacket, Color-block Dress Shirt, Hand-knit Tank, Layered Shirt, Shirt with Camera
Camo Pants, Petal Skirt, Pleather Pants
Bekasab Robe, Farmer Overalls, Sleeveless Sweater Dress
Skateboarding Helmet, Straw Hat, Fairy-tale Hood
Bottom-rimmed Glasses, Round Shades, Stache & Glasses
Frilly Socks, Patterned Stockings
Boots, Lace-up Boots, Loafers, Work Boots

*Nook's:*
Analog Kitchen Scale (Blue), Traditional Tea Set (Floral)
Lemon Umbrella, Pink Umbrella
Orange, Red, White Windflowers
Red, White, Yellow Mums
Red, White, Yellow Tulips
Blue and Brown Wrapping Paper
White Simple Cloth Wall, Pastel Dotted Wall, Camo Wall, White Botanical-tile Wall
Crepe-design Wall, Standard Tearoom Wall, Cute Red Wall, Blue Molded-panel Wall
Wooden-knot Flooring, Mint Dot Flooring, Colorful Mosaic-tile Flooring, Cool Vinyl Flooring
Sepia Puzzle Flooring, Purple Desert-tile Flooring, Cool-paint Flooring, Rosewood Flooring

I added a place to leave a tip (it helps keep things clutter free!), and a free DIY station right by the airport, feel free to use them.


*DODO Code:* On pause! I will reopen in a little bit!


----------



## Polilla (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks I will visit  and leave A tip


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 12, 2020)

Not sure if I'm supposed to let you know, but I'll be coming over! Just gotta finish a trade with someone else.


----------



## stargurg (Apr 12, 2020)

hi, could i visit? i have a red dish drying rack & teal microwave if you would like those! c:


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for hosting.  Can I drop by to get some White Mum seeds?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 12, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> hi, could i visit? i have a red dish drying rack & teal microwave if you would like those! c:


I would love them! And yes! Dodo code is in the first post. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



stitchmaker said:


> Thanks for hosting.  Can I drop by to get some White Mum seeds?


Of course!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to visit!! Thanks for hosting


----------



## happyabg (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to visit for Daisy mae


----------



## Venn (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to visit. I want to visit the shops 

Also, I never heard of the - leave island glitch. What does it reset exactly??


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 12, 2020)

Ansel said:


> I'd love to visit. I want to visit the shops
> 
> Also, I never heard of the - leave island glitch. What does it reset exactly??


If you press the - sign, and leave, if the timer runs out, it resets the island to the last save. So anything you did our purchased, you will have to do again. Also it makes the NPCs jump around. So they are harder to keep track of.


----------



## lusheta (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to visit too :3


----------



## Sakuranbo (Apr 12, 2020)

Would love to visit! Also. Do you know if the red popcorn machine is still at nook’s? I’ve been looking for that ;o;


----------



## Mother.cluckers21 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, what fruit do you have on your island? I'm just starting my island and trying to get everything started up. I'd love to visit if I can.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 12, 2020)

Mother.cluckers21 said:


> Hi, what fruit do you have on your island? I'm just starting my island and trying to get everything started up. I'd love to visit if I can.


Right now I have every fruit out for free near the airport.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Sakuranbo said:


> Would love to visit! Also. Do you know if the red popcorn machine is still at nook’s? I’ve been looking for that ;o;


Looks like it's already been purchased, sorry about that.


----------



## Restin (Apr 12, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 12, 2020)

Restin said:


> Are you still open?


Yes!


----------



## Restin (Apr 12, 2020)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## Truckwood (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm coming just to hang


----------



## Aliuvial (Apr 12, 2020)

^_^ id love to come catch bugs will bring a tip!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 12, 2020)

Bumping this up as I am still open for now.


----------



## Alchy (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I stop by for a few minutes?


----------



## BaileyEloise (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello I'd love to visit to shop~


----------



## Aliuvial (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you so much @Lady Sugarsaurus I got a heap of bugs that I needed! and have been hunting for ages on my own island..


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 12, 2020)

Alchy said:


> Can I stop by for a few minutes?





BaileyEloise said:


> Hello I'd love to visit to shop~


Yes! Dodo code should still be up! 



Aliuvial said:


> Thank you so much @Lady Sugarsaurus I got a heap of bugs that I needed! and have been hunting for ages on my own island..


You're welcome! Glad you were able to find them!


----------



## Leann (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I visit? ^-^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 12, 2020)

Leann said:


> Can I visit? ^-^


Of course!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

Closing up for a bit, should reopen later!


----------

